# Chavales un CRAC del 2022 o corrección y a máximos ?!!



## JJEJEJEJE (21 Ene 2022)

De locos, tecnológicas en mínimos anuales, todo cayendo a saco, posible guerra en ucrania….

el mercado está ahora desesperado.

2 opciones:

1) Estamos ante el crac del 2022.
2) corrección sana y en breve todo alcista to the moon.

Me diréis: el miércoles subirán los tipos en euu.

si, pero ¿eso es malo?  

la puta bolsa de eeuu ha estado alcista con tipos altos.


¿que decís?
Hora de recargar o guano en breve??


----------



## ragnarok777 (21 Ene 2022)

Será en octubre


----------



## Scarjetas (21 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> De locos, tecnológicas en mínimos anuales, todo cayendo a saco, posible guerra en ucrania….
> 
> el mercado está ahora desesperado.
> 
> ...



Cito: tecnológicas en mínimos anuales, pero si estamos en ENERO...
Y no se te ocurrió abrir CORTOS, el 31 de diciembre del 2021??? 
TODAS LAS NOTICIAS DABAN PARA ABRIR CORTOS!!!!!!!
Si estás en negativo es por jilipollas.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (21 Ene 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Cito: tecnológicas en mínimos anuales, pero si estamos en ENERO...
> Y no se te ocurrió abrir CORTOS, el 31 de diciembre del 2021???
> TODAS LAS NOTICIAS DABAN PARA ABRIR CORTOS!!!!!!!
> Si estás en negativo es por jilipollas.


----------



## mol (21 Ene 2022)

Echa un ojo y mira el nasdaq subir


----------



## Scarjetas (21 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


>



No te preocupes, creo que vamos a volver a donde estaba todo en feb-mar del 2020, osea, justo antes de la pandemia y luego volverán las subidas.
Netflix cayó un 20%, se acaba la pandemia y vuelve a su sitio. Busca algo que haya sufrido mucho con el covid que va a volver a cotizar lo que cotizaba.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (21 Ene 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> No te preocupes, creo que vamos a volver a donde estaba todo en feb-mar del 2020, osea, justo antes de la pandemia y luego volverán las subidas.
> Netflix cayó un 20%, se acaba la pandemia y vuelve a su sitio. Busca algo que haya sufrido mucho con el covid que va a volver a cotizar lo que cotizaba.



yo he entrado hoy en nexflix tío…
También llevo Virgin Galactic palmado un 13% ahora


----------



## Scarjetas (21 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> yo he entrado hoy en nexflix tío…
> También llevo Virgin Galactic palmado un 13% ahora



Pero Netflix no, va a volver a precios de antes de la pandemia...
Busca algo que en el 2020, antes de la pandemia valiera 100 y ahora 10. Y dividendos, este es el año de los divindinderos


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (21 Ene 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Pero Netflix no, va a volver a precios de antes de la pandemia...
> Busca algo que en el 2020, antes de la pandemia valiera 100 y ahora 10. Y dividendos, este es el año de los divindinderos



pero seguimos en pandemiaaa


----------



## Diosa-Harley (21 Ene 2022)

Apuesto por la opcion 2. Correccion para seguir subiendo. Mantengan la calma y no se levanten de sus asientos. En @Sr. Breve confio


----------



## Legio_VII (21 Ene 2022)

npi, pero la bola de cristal me dice que el IBEX volvera a los 6.000. Despues tampo tengo npi.


----------



## bubleboom (21 Ene 2022)

mirar la subida que lleva...merece mas la pena esperar la correcion sea ahora o en un año que jugartela.... cuando venga la correcion seran 2 3 años bajistas hay q mirar bien cuando entrar de nuevo...


----------



## Benceno (21 Ene 2022)

2). 
El miercoles si las noticias son las esperadas gran rebote y hacia maximos de nuevo.


----------



## mol (22 Ene 2022)

Benceno dijo:


> 2).
> El miercoles si las noticias son las esperadas gran rebote y hacia maximos de nuevo.



Qué noticias ?


Por cierto, todos los que comentáis que hay que estar invertido para que no te coma la inflación, no me haría gracia estar invertido ahora o haber entrado ahora para refugiarme de la inflación, porque mis ahorros estarían bien jodidos con tanta pérdida.


----------



## Cabrejas (22 Ene 2022)

mol dijo:


> Qué noticias ?
> 
> 
> Por cierto, todos los que comentáis que hay que estar invertido para que no te coma la inflación, no me haría gracia estar invertido ahora o haber entrado ahora para refugiarme de la inflación, porque mis ahorros estarían bien jodidos con tanta pérdida.



No...

Si llevases invirtiendo 6 meses en el S&P 500 aún con esta caída seguirías ganando... hace 1 año +15%, hace 3 +67% y hace 5 +93%...

Donde ves las pérdidas de invertir a largo plazo? Estos momentos hay que aprovecharlos para entrar, que luego vienen 2 o 3 noticias buenas y te pierdes el +15% semanal...


----------



## Benceno (22 Ene 2022)

mol dijo:


> Qué noticias ?
> 
> 
> Por cierto, todos los que comentáis que hay que estar invertido para que no te coma la inflación, no me haría gracia estar invertido ahora o haber entrado ahora para refugiarme de la inflación, porque mis ahorros estarían bien jodidos con tanta pérdida.



Me refiero a la reunion del FOMC del miercoles. 
Supongo qué el mensaje será no decir más de lo qué se ha dicho anteriormente para no provocar qué se hundan las bolsas, y que ya ha sido descontado con está caida qué no ha sido poco.
Porqué si el mensaje fuera agresivo la correción sería hasta los infiernos. 
A partir de ahí otra vez otro empujón bueno para arriba. Te hablo de corto-medio plazo.
Creo qué el rebote está ya cerca, yo no estaria ya corto, pero quien sabe chico...


----------



## javac (22 Ene 2022)

Comprando empresas aeronáuticas y de Defensa estoy. Y gusta mucho Amazon para entrar a largo plazo
También indico que vendo 2-3 empresas por año como mucho

Parece mentira que no esperemos correcciones de empresas tecnológicas, que han explotado irracionalmente (Tesla, Netflix, etc). Tesla ha sido referente durante años, pero da la sensación que el coche eléctrico se convertirá en una comodity, como el resto
Netflix rompió el mercado, pero Amazon y Disney están ganando terreno y la parte Streaming es sólo complementaria a sus negocios, mientras que Netflix, el streaming es su negocio


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Ene 2022)

nos hemos acostumbrado que la bolsa sube o baja y en la historia ha habido periodos de varios años laterales.

asi que lateral todo el año

de nada.


----------



## jaimegvr (22 Ene 2022)

Lateral con moderada volatilidad del -10% +10% en bajadas y subidas, el SP500 va a estar entre los 4700 - 4300 todo el año. No espereis mas, un estilo al nikkei, que está lateral con moderada volatilidad desde hace mas de un año.

Un mes llegará al 4700, al mes siguiente cae al 4300, al mes sube al 4700 y así......... canal lateral desde noviembre está así.


----------



## jaimegvr (22 Ene 2022)

ADEMAS, POR EJEMPLO, EN EL ACTUAL CANAL ALCISTA DE Apple, aun no ha hecho suelo, que será en los 158$ para rebotar fuertemente.

Repito, Apple en los 158$.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (22 Ene 2022)

Obviamente está claro, en qué momento estamos? Fijaos, vemos que hay un canal lateral cuando rompe la resistencia se dispara como nos dice la teoría de Down hasta que llega a un doble techo y luego rompe un soporte. Después de romper el soporte algunos se quedan pillados pero hay un rebote de gato muerto y cuando llega de nuevo a la resistencia los que estaban pillados venden y se produce un gran desplome.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (22 Ene 2022)

mol dijo:


> Qué noticias ?
> 
> 
> Por cierto, todos los que comentáis que hay que estar invertido para que no te coma la inflación, no me haría gracia estar invertido ahora o haber entrado ahora para refugiarme de la inflación, porque mis ahorros estarían bien jodidos con tanta pérdida.



Le dais demasiada importancia a los indices. Si netflix y las 4 grandes pegan un bajon los indices se hunden. Eso no quiere decir que todas las carteras lo hagan mal. A parte del momento de entrada tambien hay que tener en cuenta que compramos. Si compras algo caro siempre es mal momento.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (22 Ene 2022)

Como cada año, 2 semanas malas y es el crash mas grande de la historia... ... asi que, en Diciembre S&P500 en maximos historicos.


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Ene 2022)

las buenas empresas se están cachondeando de esta corrección, están cayendo las burbujeadas.

el sp no ha caído apenas nada, y la semana que viene rebote por sobreventa. si bajara a 4000 durante el año es para entrar a full


----------



## kurwo (23 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Lateral con moderada volatilidad del -10% +10% en bajadas y subidas, el SP500 va a estar entre los 4700 - 4300 todo el año. No espereis mas, un estilo al nikkei, que está lateral con moderada volatilidad desde hace mas de un año.
> 
> Un mes llegará al 4700, al mes siguiente cae al 4300, al mes sube al 4700 y así......... canal lateral desde noviembre está así.



Entonces compramos en 4300 y vendemos en 4700? La bola de cristal de algunos es demasiado precisa, hasta los puntos dice 

Pues yo precisamente creo que de Nikkei nada, que tirará para abajo hasta que la FED relaje el discurso y se vuelva a dar a la impresora. Y que no creo que pase de este año...


----------



## mmmarisa (23 Ene 2022)

ragnarok777 dijo:


> Será en octubre



Será en menos de 15 días..


----------



## hortera (23 Ene 2022)

que interesante está todo, quiero que baje para comprar


----------



## cifuentes (23 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que la subida de tipos y la posible guerra de Ucrania ya están descontandos.

Puede haber más bajadas pero hay dos elementos importantes para sumar:

- El fin de la era covid (o por lo menos el fin de las restricciones y las vacunas cada 3 meses).

- La realidad de que la guerra de Ucrania es un paripé.

Febrero va a ser un buen mes.


----------



## damnit (23 Ene 2022)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Como cada año, 2 semanas malas y es el crash mas grande de la historia... ... asi que, en Diciembre S&P500 en maximos historicos.



¿en diciembre? y en marzo si me apuras


----------



## v4vendetta (23 Ene 2022)

Entrad en sector energia cojones


----------



## Kalevala (23 Ene 2022)

Se acabó el “buy the dip” y empieza el “ sell the top”.


----------



## Jose (23 Ene 2022)

Benceno dijo:


> Me refiero a la reunion del FOMC del miercoles.
> Supongo qué el mensaje será no decir más de lo qué se ha dicho anteriormente para no provocar qué se hundan las bolsas, y que ya ha sido descontado con está caida qué no ha sido poco.
> Porqué si el mensaje fuera agresivo la correción sería hasta los infiernos.
> A partir de ahí otra vez otro empujón bueno para arriba. Te hablo de corto-medio plazo.
> Creo qué el rebote está ya cerca, yo no estaria ya corto, pero quien sabe chico...



Yo opino parecido. 

Durante la semana pasada he ido cerrando alguna posición corta en DAX y Stoxx 50. El viernes a última hora entré largo en el Stoxx 600.

Mi plan para esta semana es aprovechar un rebote que debería producirse entre algún momento del lunes y el martes. 

Hay bastante sobreventa y después del vencimiento de opciones del pasado viernes ( el segundo con mayor volumen de la historia) . El mercado puede reaccionar de forma bastante violenta. 

El miércoles si la FED anuncia una subida de 50 pb para marzo, en lugar de los 25 esperados, es muy probable que el rebote se acabe y volvamos a caer aunque sea de forma temporal. 

Yo opino que durante este año, una corrección mayor es inevitable, pero me encaja más que antes haya una buena distribución más arriba durante febrero y primeros días de marzo. 

Si rebota con ganas, por encima solo posiciones cortas. 

No se Rick... 
Nadie sabe.


----------



## mol (31 Ene 2022)

huvo un poco de crac


----------



## mol (31 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> ADEMAS, POR EJEMPLO, EN EL ACTUAL CANAL ALCISTA DE Apple, aun no ha hecho suelo, que será en los 158$ para rebotar fuertemente.
> 
> Repito, Apple en los 158$.



Aqui la clavaste ....



Jan 27, 2022159.22


Y de ahi para arriba.

Crees que va a bajar de nuevo? Creo me perdi buenas rebajas para semana pasada (aun no he entrado a nada, por la volatilidad que esta habiendo de hace unos meses atras)

salu2


----------



## mol (1 Feb 2022)

javac dijo:


> Comprando empresas aeronáuticas y de Defensa estoy. Y gusta mucho Amazon para entrar a largo plazo
> También indico que vendo 2-3 empresas por año como mucho
> 
> Parece mentira que no esperemos correcciones de empresas tecnológicas, que han explotado irracionalmente (Tesla, Netflix, etc). Tesla ha sido referente durante años, pero da la sensación que el coche eléctrico se convertirá en una comodity, como el resto
> Netflix rompió el mercado, pero *Amazon y Disney están ganando terreno *y la parte Streaming es sólo complementaria a sus negocios, mientras que Netflix, el streaming es su negocio



Disney no para de bajar, y Amazon tampoco esta para tirar cohetes.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Feb 2022)

Mi Puta madre.
Spce +5% en el pre.

DESPEGA Y SALÍ AYER


----------



## uberales (1 Feb 2022)

javac dijo:


> Comprando empresas aeronáuticas y de Defensa estoy. Y gusta mucho Amazon para entrar a largo plazo
> También indico que vendo 2-3 empresas por año como mucho
> 
> Parece mentira que no esperemos correcciones de empresas tecnológicas, que han explotado irracionalmente (Tesla, Netflix, etc). Tesla ha sido referente durante años, pero da la sensación que el coche eléctrico se convertirá en una comodity, como el resto
> Netflix rompió el mercado, pero Amazon y Disney están ganando terreno y la parte Streaming es sólo complementaria a sus negocios, mientras que Netflix, el streaming es su negocio



A mi me llama dassault y airbus. No sé aun.


----------



## Autómata (1 Feb 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> Yo creo que la subida de tipos y la posible guerra de Ucrania ya están descontandos.
> 
> Puede haber más bajadas pero hay dos elementos importantes para sumar:
> 
> ...



E igual la bajada de tipos está "demasiado" descontada, que la economía de EEUU no tira demasiado y como apuren se comen una recesión.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (1 Feb 2022)

Hay rebote.
Pero hay trasvase de pasta de las burbutech hacia las value.
Por lo que muchas volverán a la baja.
Si hay guerra, se confirmará la puntilla de la fase covix.

En el 29 crack y su puntilla de la 2a ww.
El crack del 60 y la guerra de vietnam.
En el 73 la crisis del petróleo y la guerra de afganistán.
En 87 el lunes negro y la puntilla de la guerra del golfo. 
Las .com en el 2000 y su puntilla el 11s.
La crisis financiera del 2008 y el isis.
Ahora 2019 covid y la guerra de ucrania ?


----------

